# مكتب بيروت للإستقدام والتوظيف للموارد البشرية اليمنيه لدول الخليج العربي



## م لطف العليان (29 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نحن مكتب بيروت للاستقدام و لتوظيف الموارد البشرية اليمنية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعمل مكتبنا في مجال توفير العمالة للخليج من[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]مختلف الاختصاصات والمؤهلات والخبرات وما يقدمه من كوادر تعتبر من ذوي[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الكفاءات العالية في مجالاتها المطلوبة ولدى مكتبنا أرشيفه الزاخر لكل ما[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تحتاجه الشركات وأرباب العمل والمصالح في دول الخليج من كوادر وعمال[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]وموظفين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي حال شركتكم الموقرة تريد التعامل معنا فنرجو أتباع الخطوات التالية[/FONT] :
[FONT=&quot]خطاب يوجه إلينا يذكر فيه نوعية العمالة والاختصاصات المطلوبة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تفويض[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]خطي من شركتكم الموقرة يمثلنا أمام الموظفين والجهات المعنية بأننا مفوضين[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]من قبلكم بتامين العمالة والوظائف المطلوبة موقع ومختوم بخاتم الشركة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تحديد المدة الزمنية لوصول الموظفين المطلوبين إليكم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البيانات[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]العامة لكل عرض عمل يأتي إلينا من قبلكم (الراتب – السكن – نوع العمل[/FONT] – [FONT=&quot]مدة ساعات العمل المواصلات – التامين الصحي الإقامة وكل ما تقدمه الشركة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]للموظف ليطلع عليه ويوقعه قبل صدور التأشيرة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يقوم مكتبنا في تقديم[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]السير الذاتية لكل موظف للأشخاص المطلوبين وفي حال رغبت الشركة في إجراء[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]مقابلات يؤمن مكتبنا الظروف المناسبة لتقديم كل التسهيلات والمساعدات[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لتحقق ذلك بنجاح[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يضمن مكتبنا الوصول الآمن للعمالة والموظفين المطلوبين[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]في الوقت الذي تحدده الشركة الموظفة بالمواصفات المطلوبة لعقدها الأول[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ونحن عل استعداد تام لمناقشة وجهات النظر بكل ما يتعلق بذلك .[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]شاكرين لكم تعاونكم[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مع تحيات المدير العام للمكتب :[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]م/ لطف العليان
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وللتواصل معنا على العناوين التالية [/FONT]​ *P.O. Box: (400) ص. ب. ( 400 ) *​ *Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) رقم الترخيص : (3725 ) *​ *Mobile**:00967777718429 **Tel : 00967-1-265917** Fax: 00967-1-262872*​ *المركز الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات**
فرع إب – شارع المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة* 
*Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling*​ *Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing*​ *Email: **[email protected]* *or * *[email protected]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------

